# Getting sound on Warcraft 1 (Orcs and Humans) installed on DOSBOX



## Griff91 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok so I got the disc for the first warcraft game, and I knew it was a ms-dos program, and I have an emulator called DOSBox. I researched instructions and successfully got it installed on a virtual C that I mounted inside DOSBox(which it is programmed to mount on startup) I was at an option to either select a digital sound card, music sound card, save settings and exit, or exit without saving. I chose the third option, and I have no sound on the game. Should I have chosen one of the first two options? Which one? Is there a way to reach those options without uninstalling the game? If not, do I simply go back to the prompt and tell it to uninstall then install again?


----------



## Griff91 (Jul 30, 2010)

disregard, I went into the WARCRAFT folder that the installation made, and found the command SETUP opens that menu again, and I selected General MIDI with auto-detect on sound port. Works. If the admins and other members would like, I can post a thread on the game installation folders on how to get Warcraft 1 on your computer.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That would be very useful, thanks. You can post the guide in this thread if you want.


----------

